# Simple bridges



## quakerdoomer (Nov 14, 2022)

I have the following in my rc.conf

```
cloned_interfaces="bridge0 tap10"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap10"
```

If I write include below, the above is not implemented. How do I get both bridges?


```
cloned_interfaces="bridge1 tap11"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm wlan0 addm tap11"
```

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2022)

Entries in rc.conf are variables. You're defining the same variable multiple times.


```
#!/bin/sh

foo="bar"

foo="not bar"

echo $foo
```


```
cloned_interfaces="bridge0 bridge1 tap10 tap11"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap10"
ifconfig_bridge1="addm wlan0 addm tap11"
```


----------



## quakerdoomer (Nov 14, 2022)

I am sorry. I did not copy paste the file.
The second config was:

```
cloned_interfaces="bridge1 tap11"
ifconfig_bridge1="addm wlan0 addm tap11"
```
But I guess cloned_interfaces was getting overwritten. Would it have worked if I used cloned_interface1 instead?

I'll try what you suggested. Any way to do this without a reboot?


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 14, 2022)

quakerdoomer said:


> But I guess cloned_interfaces was getting overwritten. Would it have worked if I used cloned_interface1 instead?


As already explained, there's only one `cloned_interfaces` variable.



quakerdoomer said:


> I'll try what you suggested. Any way to do this without a reboot?


`service netif restart`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2022)

quakerdoomer said:


> But I guess cloned_interfaces was getting overwritten. Would it have worked if I used cloned_interface1 instead?


No, you put all the interfaces you need in one `cloned_interfaces`.


----------



## quakerdoomer (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks. Worked. Appreciate the help and knowledge shared here.


----------

